# First birds for the older dog



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

IndyBindy said:


> *I am NOT a field/hunt person*...


*YET!*


If you can, find a retriever club in your area and ask if you can join in a training day. Offer to help throw birds for them. They should have birds and people to help you start you dog.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a thread that started just like yours...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...62-training-my-3-year-old-retrieve-ducks.html


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> *YET!*
> 
> 
> If you can, find a retriever club in your area and ask if you can join in a training day. Offer to help throw birds for them. They should have birds and people to help you start you dog.


HAHA! I fear this is true...I'm going to get hooked! I love dog sports and hunt tests/field work are just awesome to watch. Love that it is such a natural thing for the dog!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Might catch some flak for this if you do not intend to continue in field I would not give the dog birds. If agility and obedience is your primary focus stay with it. Once you introduce that dog to birds you will spark an inner desire for more. I think the rest will suffer. They were bred for field and once you introduce it they will be looking for more. That is what they were bred for and what they thrive on. As far as introducing them to birds take him to a local training club where they have birds. They will help you introduce your dog to birds.
You are officially forewarned about starting field training.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Might catch some flak for this if you do not intend to continue in field I would not give the dog birds. If agility and obedience is your primary focus stay with it. Once you introduce that dog to birds you will spark an inner desire for more. I think the rest will suffer. They were bred for field and once you introduce it they will be looking for more. That is what they were bred for and what they thrive on. As far as introducing them to birds take him to a local training club where they have birds. They will help you introduce your dog to birds.
> You are officially forewarned about starting field training.


I appreciate your opinions, which was why I was asking before I do anything with my dog. My focus is and will be obedience...agility is something we do for fun b/c we both enjoy it. 

Now let me ask you this...can a dog not do all of these sports? My dog can tell the difference between our sports and he behaves accordingly. Can he not do this for field?

Again, really appreciate all the opinions!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Of course he can do all three. Look at Tito, Fisher, Mira, Faelan, Towhee, etc., etc. He could do more, it all depends on how much effort you want to put into it. I'm sure your guy just wants to be with you, and has a blast in whatever you are doing.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

IndyBindy said:


> I appreciate your opinions, which was why I was asking before I do anything with my dog. My focus is and will be obedience...agility is something we do for fun b/c we both enjoy it.
> 
> Now let me ask you this...can a dog not do all of these sports? My dog can tell the difference between our sports and he behaves accordingly. Can he not do this for field?
> 
> Again, really appreciate all the opinions!


Yep, sure can, but you are in the drivers seat. Depends on how much time and effort you are willing to devote to the dog. They will learn what you teach them. Once you introduce that dog to field training you will find a whole different personality and in my opinion how to truly understand and train your dog and how to become a team. If you can run your dog on a 300 yard water blind then you are probably in sync. Not only that, but your pup wants to do it again!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

IndyBindy said:


> My dog just turned three. He is a rescue that I now compete with in agility and obedience. This boy loves to work and it is becoming obvious that he lives to retrieve.
> 
> He has been fetching bumpers and dummies for the last couple years. I am NOT a field/hunt person...I just simply have no experience. He drives hard for bumpers, marks singles very well and delivers to hand. His obedience work is helping us quite a bit.
> 
> ...


To answer your question, clipped wing pigeons are a great first introduction. The alive factor versus dead will get his blood flowing and pump him up. Now don't fret if he won't pick the bird up as many dogs refuse a live/cripple bird at first. You may need to take the next step in training at that point.

The hunt test game is VERY addictive! I'm all in and you probably know more than I did a little over a year ago. 

The advice to find a local club is a good one..they will have access to birds and can help with training/tips/guidance, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

IndyBindy said:


> I appreciate your opinions, which was why I was asking before I do anything with my dog. My focus is and will be obedience...agility is something we do for fun b/c we both enjoy it.
> 
> Now let me ask you this...can a dog not do all of these sports? My dog can tell the difference between our sports and he behaves accordingly. Can he not do this for field?
> 
> Again, really appreciate all the opinions!


Oh, they can do all these games--they just all take a considerable devotion of time and effort. I started in obedience and conformation, but once I started field and saw how much my dogs loved doing what they genes are coded to do, it kind of took over!! I think that is what Radarsdad is hinting at--you may find that your dog decides this event is his addiction! We only dabble at the other stuff now.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Cowtown said:


> To answer your question, clipped wing pigeons are a great first introduction. The alive factor versus dead will get his blood flowing and pump him up. Now don't fret if he won't pick the bird up as many dogs refuse a live/cripple bird at first. You may need to take the next step in training at that point.
> 
> The hunt test game is VERY addictive! I'm all in and you probably know more than I did a little over a year ago.
> 
> ...


Pigeons are good because they are active and can take a lot of abuse. Avoid most pen raised quail, especially Coturnix, unless you want your dog to take a nap. Ten Red quail are much better if you have access to them.

Pheasant hens are a lively time to.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have found that live birds will wake up puppies but many older dogs are intimidated by them. You may need to pick the bird up and physically put it in the dog's mouth for them to figure out what they are supposed to do with it. If they show any interest at all you can usually coax it along and in no time at all they are picking it up by themselves.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies! My dog is not intimidated by much so I did start with wing clipped pigeons. I was able to go out to one of our wide open training fields with medium grass cover. Let him sniff the birds through the cage and he seemed very interested!

Took a bird out (poor birdy...) and tossed it a few feet so it would flap and fly. Released Indy and he went right to the bird. He nosed it and poked it with a paw, wasn't sure what to do about it. I went over to him and encouraged his sniffing and it turned to mouthing a bit. I then ran the other way and Indy just picked it up so he could follow me! He dropped the bird a few feet from me and I tossed it again. He caught on pretty quickly from there, turned into a wild man actually, but still minded his manners. 

The bird did die after a few tosses. Although Indy didn't shake it or anything he might have accidently chomped it a bit to hard at one point. Now that it was dead I felt much better about throwing it around, so we played some informal fetch with the poor dead thing. He charged out each time and scooped it up. He would only carry it for about 15 feet, then drop it. I encouraged him to pick it back up and he'd bring it the rest of the way in. 

I also planted 2 birds in some longer grass that he got to "flush". He LOVED this, charged thru the field with his nose on the ground and found them quick! So fun to watch him work. 

I didn't implement any "rules" that go into our bumper/dummy sessions as I was just trying to keep it light. But toward the end of our session, I did ask him to "take it" and walked with him (on leash) for about 150 feet back to the car. He carried the bird the whole way and dropped it when I asked him to. 

So, very proud of my boy. So neat to see some natural instinct take over! I'm looking forward to doing some of this work with him. I know some of you warned me about the time involved with each of these three sports, and I am well aware. We train _something_ every day. This will be an excellent thing to add into the rotation!

Now to go read alllllll of the threads in this forum so I can learn even more! Thanks!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> Might catch some flak for this if you do not intend to continue in field I would not give the dog birds. If agility and obedience is your primary focus stay with it. Once you introduce that dog to birds you will spark an inner desire for more. I think the rest will suffer. They were bred for field and once you introduce it they will be looking for more. That is what they were bred for and what they thrive on. As far as introducing them to birds take him to a local training club where they have birds. They will help you introduce your dog to birds.
> You are officially forewarned about starting field training.


I have the utmost respect for your opinions, but wanted to say in this case I disagree with you. "IF" you have a dog who wants to work, and the more you do the more he wants to do, you would have no problem. 

Take my Teddi. She is not a driven dog. We have tried agility, dock jumping, rally, field and are now dabbling in obedience. Nothing really sparks her. Dock jumping she likes, and finally in obedience she is starting to get it. Agility she just walked away from and field.... well dead birds are not her cup of tea but she does like to retrieve, just not to the handler. So in her case I would agree with you, find one thing she likes and stick to it. 

However Gabby..... She is driven to work. The more I do the happier she is. By mixing up her venues, it keeps her happy and interested. She is training in obedience, field, and agility (our primary focus, field is second) and we dabble in rally and dock jumping. She is a worker, and gives her all in whatever we are doing. She does not get confused what the goal of each training session is. If your dog is willing, and you can keep up.... go for it! 

Glad your introduction to birds went well. They do like to do what genetics tells them was what they are meant to do. I love that spark in their eye. 

Hook..... line..... sinker.......

Sorry


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Ann I agree with you. I would never discourage someone from adding field work to their repertoire and if you are a good trainer there is no reason why one venue should negatively affect another. There are lots of dogs with upper level titles in obedience, field and agility.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Not trying to discourage just inform what the OP is getting into.
My point was if the dog is not going to continue in field and not give the training they need don't give the dog birds. I have already stated they can succeed in all. I train with a guy occasionally, that does all of them and his dogs are very successful (very well known OB trainer by the way). The OP stated that are time restraints. Field as you know takes a lot of time,effort, grounds to train,birds etc. Not trying to discourage but that's what it takes. As I said once you introduce them to it you are lighting a spark!!! That said, nothing takes the place watching your pup succeed on a field set up. Their attitude and body language tells you they love what they are doing.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> The OP stated that are time restraints. Field as you know takes a lot of time,effort, grounds to train,birds etc. Not trying to discourage but that's what it takes. As I said once you introduce them to it you are lighting a spark!!! That said, nothing takes the place watching your pup succeed on a field set up. Their attitude and body language tells you they love what they are doing.


I have to agree with you here to, and I am going to throw in that "but" again. This is for the poster, not so much for you RD. Set your goals realistically if you want to pursue. Take one step at a time. My husband and I live in the city. It's an hours drive to find good fields to "truly" do field training and that is dealing with heavy traffic to get there. So we don't get out like we should, but we find places we can do with what we can. Local parks we can run some marks, and do some land "T" work. Our trainer is 2 hours away, we go about 2 times a month. We don't have "high" expectations. I hope to get a JH on Gabby this summer, and truly beyond that, time will tell. My trainer says Gabby has all the ingredients to go as far as I want her to go. However realistically, I don't have the money to send her to a trainer for full training, nor would I want to. I also just think being 'city folk' it will be very hard for us. I "hope" we can run senior, but honestly I enjoy the training and the people so if I never get there, I won't be heart broken. I don't see us running any master tests. LOL 

I love training my dogs. Agility is my focus, field is second like I said. I do obedience but not sure how far I will go in that, but I do enjoy the training. To me it's the training journey, the moment in the ring or running a test is just that, a moment. It's the training and the time spent with your dog that matters. Time will tell how far we get.


----------

